

Hack.chat – A minimal, distraction-free chat application - altro
https://hack.chat/

======
antsar
Looks like it could use some rate-limiting / blocking / votekicking.

------
tricolon
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9863152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9863152)

------
joslin01
I like it, but don't show who joins. It's annoying. Also I got myself banned
spamming the room.. so.. nice job!

~~~
M4GNV5
you can enable/disable join/leave messages in the sidebar

------
mungoman2
What is the advantage of this over IRC?

~~~
M4GNV5
full ascii support (\n and ̡͓̞ͅI̗̘̦͝n͇͇͙v̮̫ok̲̫̙͈i̖͙̭̹̠̞n̡̻̮̣̺g̲͈͙̭͙̬͎
̰t͔̦h̞̲e̢̤ ͍̬̲͖f̴̘͕̣è͖ẹ̥̩l͖͔͚i͓͚̦͠n͖͍̗͓̳̮g͍ ̨o͚̪͡f̘̣̬
̖̘͖̟͙̮c҉͔̫͖͓͇͖ͅh̵̤̣͚͔á̗̼͕ͅo̼̣̥s̱͈̺̖̦̻͢.̛̖̞̠̫̰ etc.)

------
NullCharacter
That base16 colorscheme... it's so pretty.

Also am I crazy or was this posted here a few weeks back as well?

------
Canada
Definitely could use kicks and bans

~~~
M4GNV5
we have bans... but the rules are: only when ppl tend to spam

(btw: if there is no mod in ur channel, in ?programming there are some most of
the time)

------
audiodude
Nothing about these chat applications should be called "distraction-free".

------
danvesma
This is really nice. Fair play to those involved.

------
cmyr
I tried /m4m, /m4w, /w4m, /w4w, /sex, and /nudes. Nothing. What kind of chat
service /is/ this??

~~~
M4GNV5
one without any commands theres a bot in ?programming though that has some
functionality like !google etc.

------
treeform
Its not working for me.

